# Ten Ways to Beat the High Cost of Assisted Living



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2017)

Some tips for affordable Assisted Living arrangements. http://www.aplaceformom.com/blog/01-16-13-how-to-afford-assisted-living/




> *1. Plan Ahead and Do Your Research*
> 
> Give  yourself and your senior loved ones enough time to evaluate senior care  communities before they move in. If you’ve got your eye on a specific  location, join the waiting list. If you wait until the last minute, you  may end up having to pay for a community that’s at the high end of your  budget — or that doesn’t meet your needs.
> 
> ...


----------

